# Webtop/Motorola Dock Service



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am having issues with connecting an HDMI cable to my Bionic to an HD TV so that I can mirror my phones screen. When I connect the cable, nothing pops up on my phone asking me how I would like to use the connection, either for mirroring, youtube, gallery, etc. I believe the issue is that I backed up and uninstalled the necessary software using Titanium Backup. However, I cannot restore those apps for some reason. TB just constantly says that it is restoring the app, but it takes way too long and I have restored other apps before. So, I think I just need a copy of the necessary apk files in order for the HDMI cable to work. Could anyone attach a copy of those apk files for me? The webtop session apk and motorola dock service apk.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I don't know if I am correct in my assessment.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Is the TV on and HDMI selected? I had this problem until I switched it to the proper HDMI .. if i am the only one I guess j am the dumb one.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Is the webtip version from5.7.893 different from the 5.5.893 ? I can't get my webtop to work on eclipse 2.0 running on 5.5.893

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

The TV was on and I did change the input to HDMI. I don't know about the versions.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I tried to get weptop working on eclipse 2.0 but it was a no go. So i installed my nandroid of liberty2.0( backup was mad on original stock. Well the webtop worked on it so i don't have any other ideas.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for your input though!


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

go here and grab the bebtop hack and flash it>http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8562-easily-upgrade-to-57893-keep-root-and-webtop/page__hl__webtop . and everything should work fine. i had to flash this to get everything working right. flash in cwm


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

I am already at 5.5.893. Will I have to completely go back to stock again? I do have 43V3R root using that program.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

just scroll down and find the webtop hack and flach it. it will work no matter what system or rom you are on


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

It works!!! Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

glad it worked for you


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

I flashed the hack and it gave me the option for webtop but when it starts up I have no way to get the cursor to move any ideas? When I boot to nonsafe/stock side and put phone in my deskdock it works fine,but I can't flash the hack on nonsafe side. Currently running dh's razrx v1 in Safestrap

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Did you use the phone as a laptop touchpad for the cursor? I didn't realize this either at first, if that is your problem.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

i am not a safestrap user . my cursor works fine for me


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes my phone screen just goes black as soon as the webtop connects, tried toggling the screen too that just toggles webtop
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Hmm that is interesting. I don't know what the problem could be, but as neck says, I don't use safestrap either.


----------

